# Showcase Question



## timbuck (Mar 22, 2019)

Looking at the list of schools that are planning to be at the Phoenix Showcase this weekend.
Do many of those smaller school's have trouble filling roster spots each year?

Or let me ask it another way -  If a player from So Cal called up "Augustana College" in Rock Island, Illinois and said "I'm interested in playing soccer for you.  Any spots open for me?"  -   What would the coach say?  

Do you need to be seen at a showcase for a small D3 school?


----------



## jpeter (Mar 22, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Looking at the list of schools that are planning to be at the Phoenix Showcase this weekend.
> Do many of those smaller school's have trouble filling roster spots each year?
> 
> Or let me ask it another way -  If a player from So Cal called up "Augustana College" in Rock Island, Illinois and said "I'm interested in playing soccer for you.  Any spots open for me?"  -   What would the coach say?
> ...


Combination of things; video highlights, accomplishments, grades, specs, in person meet & greets, camps, showcases, tournments,  are used nowadays for recuitment.    

More looks players have help most of the time but some can take a look at one showcase and put them on there watch or various recuitment list(s).


----------



## mirage (Mar 22, 2019)

There are so many schools looking for players in colleges you probably have never heard of.  When our older son was going through the process, we got few letters based on his video and profile that basically said, "we have money, come play for us".

So I'm convinced that if a student wants to play, and doesn't care where or what kind of school, then there is a spot for the player.


----------



## Caltek (Mar 22, 2019)

Honestly it can come from anywhere the school my son just signed with began dialogue from a recruitment questionnaire he filled out. He attached links to his highlights and accomplishments and the coach called him and his high school coach and things moved quickly from there. He chose a naia school in new mexico.  My son had done camps and the whole showcase thing and had interest from all of the above but the one he settled with came from a questionnaire he filled out.


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 22, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Looking at the list of schools that are planning to be at the Phoenix Showcase this weekend.
> Do many of those smaller school's have trouble filling roster spots each year?
> 
> Or let me ask it another way -  If a player from So Cal called up "Augustana College" in Rock Island, Illinois and said "I'm interested in playing soccer for you.  Any spots open for me?"  -   What would the coach say?
> ...


College Coaches d1-3 generally know/understand the concentration of talent/competition of SoCal youth soccer.... So if your SoCal player makes it clear and concise that She/he plays at X club level, is interested in their school (even better if you know the major of interest), GPA or other attributes....D3’s will come to the big showcases to watch. They’ll also ask you to come to a camp. We found/learned that an average D1 level player is viewed as Top-Tier Grade (A) in the eye of the D3 coach....especially farther east your kid is willing to go. 

So be bold in reaching out to them and promote the intrinsic value of your player playing/competing in SoCal.


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 22, 2019)

*correction, encourage your player to be bold in reaching out to coaches (demonstrates maturity...vs singer/Lori Loughlin phony interest)


----------

